# solar panels



## loubylou (May 9, 2008)

Hi all,
we are considering buying solar panels to keep the fridge going when we camp without electric.

Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.

Are they easy to wire in?  Would I need to do an electrians course to conect?

Regards
Louby


----------



## Trevor (May 9, 2008)

Hi loubylou,
Dont you have a gas fridge, if not it would work out a lot cheaper to buy one as solar panels are expensive plus you would need batteries, the fridge will drain your  batteries pretty quick.


----------



## G4GMO (May 9, 2008)

*Fridge*

From my understanding assuming you have a three way fridge (12v/240v/gas) under 12v operation the fridge draws a heavy current and has little ability to control the temperature which is why they are normally wired to run when the engine is running. Solar panels seem to be keeping my batteries charged up well but as for running a three way fridge I think you may run into problems with flat batteries. If you are seriously thinking of running the fridge on 12v then it might be worth thinking about changing the fridge for a 12v Waeco compressor fridge, this takes about 40w. Trouble is it will cost you the best part of £500. Best of luck.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 10, 2008)

Need to do a few calculations before you outlay any money.

A 12V compressor fridge is quite doable on solar although you will need enough battery capacity to run the fridge for say a couple of days if the weather is bad or you have no choice but to camp in the shade. 

As others have said, running a three-way on 12V is just not practical because of the current drawn. Say 12 amp - probably on all the time because there is no thermostat in 12V mode. Even at half the time on that is 144 Ah per day so need to double that to give safe battery capacity of 288Ah and that is just for one day.

Gas fridges, even with all the hassles they cause, are still the optimum solution for extended bush camping


----------



## Trevor (May 10, 2008)

Its the three way fridge for me Hook it up to the mains at home for an hour or two before i leave after that put the gas on then it dont use much gas. 
Unless i had my van roof covered with solar panels and a big bank of battries
whch would be way to expensive.


----------



## walkers (May 10, 2008)

three way 240 when hooked up gas when wild and 12v whilst driving


----------



## AndyC (May 10, 2008)

We have a Waeco 12v compressor fridge, I reckon the consumption is around 40Ah/day.

In the summer our 2x 80W solar panels usually keep up with our power usage. In the winter, when we need to run the Webasto heater, we just about get 2 days power from 3x 90Ah batteries.

AndyC


----------



## G4GMO (May 10, 2008)

*Waeco 12v compressor fridge*

Hi AndyC,
Did you fit the Waeco yourself? I'm looking to replace my Electrolux 3 way with one. I would be interested in any advice.

Jon


----------



## AndyC (May 10, 2008)

steele16 said:


> Hi AndyC,
> Did you fit the Waeco yourself? I'm looking to replace my Electrolux 3 way with one. I would be interested in any advice.
> 
> Jon


Hi Jon,

No, it was already fitted when we bought the van. It's a brilliant fridge, the best we have had in a van, but to be honest I'm not sure that I would choose one over a new 3-way gas/mains/12v one, purely because of the constant battery drain. It's not a big problem in the summer but with running the Webasto in the winter, plus the much lower output of the solar panels, we can struggle with battery power unless we are travelling every day. 

As far as fitting a Waeco fridge goes, not a big problem - I've fitted a few on boats. The main thing is to ensure that you use adequate sized cable, preferably taken direct from the batteries, via a fuse of course, to minimise voltage drop. Also that you have enough battery capacity to keep up with the additional load.

AndyC


----------



## G4GMO (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Andy. Need to think about what I am actually trying to achieve by changing the fridge as they are very expensive. 

My solar panels seem to do a good job of keeping the batteries (2 caravan, 1 vehicle) charged up so I don't think current drain would be an issue.

J


----------



## AndyC (May 11, 2008)

steele16 said:


> Thanks for the advice Andy. Need to think about what I am actually trying to achieve by changing the fridge as they are very expensive.


There is a saving on gas usage of course - that may be an issue if you are going to Europe for a while and don't have refillables.


> My solar panels seem to do a good job of keeping the batteries (2 caravan, 1 vehicle) charged up so I don't think current drain would be an issue.
> 
> J


Don't forget that, with a compressor fridge, you will need to replace an extra 40 (ish) Ah into your batteries every day.

AndyC


----------



## starblazer (May 11, 2008)

according to manual with my fridge all the 12v setting does is to maintain it at the temperature it was before switching 12v on so it will not cool a fridge down

bertie


----------



## Trevor (May 11, 2008)

starblazer said:


> according to manual with my fridge all the 12v setting does is to maintain it at the temperature it was before switching 12v on so it will not cool a fridge down
> 
> bertie


Yes Starblazer thats why i give it an hour or two on 240v at home before i leave.


----------



## Nosha (May 11, 2008)

Electorlux fridges run 'flat out' with NO thermostat in the system and draw 10amps so unless you are covering the roof of your motorhome with some of the best panels you can buy, you'll have flat batteries VERY quickly. As others have said gas is a far better option... and the fridge will regulate!


----------



## Topic and Wanderer (May 11, 2008)

We only have a very small 12v fridge which drains our battery very quickly. Looking to replace it with a 3 way but having a job finding one small enough to fit in the space (smaller than Dometic RM123). Any ideas?


----------



## AndyC (May 12, 2008)

starblazer said:


> according to manual with my fridge all the 12v setting does is to maintain it at the temperature it was before switching 12v on so it will not cool a fridge down
> 
> bertie



The 3 way fridge in our old van used to cool better on 12v than it did on gas!

The Waeco 12v fridge in the current van is a compressor type, the same principle as a domestic fridge, just with a 12v compressor instead of a mains one.

AndyC


----------



## loubylou (May 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who offered the great advice (I hope I didnt miss anyone out).  Our fridge is, sadly, just 2 way 12v and mains.

May look at changing it as it does have its limitations.
kindest regards


----------

